# Autobrite Berry Blast Trim & Tyre Gel Protectant Review.



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2005)

Hi guys

Its been a while since we have had chance to properly review some of our latest products here on the forum due to the busy period we have had, so ive had a few spare minutes this morning to review the Berry Blast Trim & Tyre Gel Pro and i would like to share with you my review.:thumb:

Product Description

Berry Blast Trim & Tyre Gel Pro is our new unique long lasting, durable tyre, trim and rubber gel dressing that will bring that 'as new' finish to the surface. The product is a thick gel like consistency in clear form to give you that precise application every time when dressing your tyres & trim. You can control the apperance of your tyres by applying different coats of the product for a matt-gloss finish!

A no mess long lasting durable tyre gel dressing that will bring your tyres back to life and leave a durable long lasting gloss shine and with a berry blast of fragrance!

Ok here we have a used discoloured bumper on our trusty Volvo.. As you can see its in a bit of a state..Grey, dull and lifeless.



Here is the berry blast gel!



Just a few drops were applied to a sponge applicator.



It was applied to the surface



A nice 50/50 shot











Now for some beading shots!









Done! A nice clean sheen that protects the surface, repells water and lasts! A truly awesome product that also caters for all tyre and rubber surfaces!.

Thanks for reading!
Any questions please feel free to ask!

Good day!

Regards Mark:thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

i like this alot. I have a friend whos mini plastics were seriously discoloured and i used 303 protectant on it. Looked good for 2 weeks then when she got the car washed they got really really faded. Dont know whats going on. Might have to crack the heat gun out


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, that`s my experience as well. My (van) bumpers are grey anyway, not black. All the gels etc that I have tried work ok but don`t last, in a week or so the bumpers start to look faded. I have a bit on the rear bumper that is particularly bad but it`s my fault. Some little scroats took an old tin of pink paint out of a skip, opened it, and daubed it all over the walls. On the way past my van they must have leaned against it, got the paint on the rear door and the bumper. I managed to get it off the paintwork but my over enthusiastic efforts to get it off the bumper left a faded area. Nothing, not even the heat gun, lasts, so I just keep gelling it. Currently using AG stuff. It`s as good as owt else but no better.


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Used Berry Blast gel a couple of times in the last month and it really does produce a nice finish on my tyres.










Durability seems to be good also, got a good few weeks out of the last application. The smell is an added bonus and made a nice finish to the overall detail of the car.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

horned yo said:


> i like this alot. I have a friend whos mini plastics were seriously discoloured and i used 303 protectant on it. Looked good for 2 weeks *then when she got the car washed* they got really really faded. Dont know whats going on. Might have to crack the heat gun out


if it was 'washed' by the local hand wash, the strong chemicals used could quite easily of stripped the 303 off..


----------



## zedzedeleven (Jan 16, 2009)

There are two different trim surfaces on my Transporter. The mirror back shells are hard plastic and smooth finish, respond really well to most trim treatments. The rear bumper has a textured vinyl appearance, and is difficult to treat successfully. Most treatments either fade or wash off, sometimes with rain. The surface is also difficult to paint and requires a lot of preparation prior to spraying. Some guys just give up and buy self coloured bumpers from vw. I would love to find a product that is really good on my bumpers.


----------



## DSK (Jan 6, 2010)

Mark, you sent me a small free sample of this stuff, haven't used it yet but will try it on my the plastic/rubber bits around the door/roof of my S70R, hope they come up as good as what yours has :thumb:


----------

